# [SOLVED] Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

It keeps restarting!

Hi sorry, I only wrote the above and posted as I fear my computer shall restart at any time.

Right the problem...

My computer restarts, first of all I thought it maybe flash related so I uninstalled flash with the uninstaller and reinstalled. It still kept on restarting, so then I virtually uninstalled nearly everything on my computer as I was wondering if maybe a reformat would sort it. However it would still restart.

Now basically what happens is that I don't get a blue screen or a message of any kind when it reboots itself. But usually if I'm using the computer or not while its switched on it will still find a way to reboot itself.

I have scanned for viruses, using bit defender online, kaspersky online scanner my old kaspersky anti virus a trial version of nod32. It found nothing.

I have tried to scan using Lavasoft Adware, Spy Terminator and a few other spyware programs. It found nothing.

System Information....



> System
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Manufacturer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> ...


I thought it may be a hardware related problem, but I have no idea on how to discover this, so I just opened up the computer and try to check for any loose connections inside the computer, none. However it seems kinda odd how easy a SATA cable can be disconnected from a hard drive compared to a IDE.

Have reformatted now, and the problem still keeps restarting.

However I have put a big huge tower fan next to my computer to see if that will make a difference in cooling wise, so far so good. Can you guys maybe indciate to me wat are the recommended temperatures of a processor of a quad core computer and prehaps of a 8500gt nvidia card?


----------



## Cleverbum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

My old computer used to power down if it went over 60C and it was just as random as yours sounds. It was doing so because of a setting in CMOS, and I was able to increase it to a higher temperature to stop it doing so.
It might be a good idea to get some more case fans though as it does seem that your problem is heat related and you do have quite a lot of kit in your box.


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

my gpu can get up to about 60 just normally... and when im playin it'll rise up a fair bit... processors can be around 38 to 42 44 ish

can you recommend any good cases? i know antec are the ultimately best cases but i prefer something cheaper

its still doing it... i got my tower fan on max... my cpu temps are 22 22 38 37 gpu is 57

plz help this is getting so frustrating man

what kinda info can i provide you guys with


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

this is what is required for specs
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

Windows Vista Ultimate
NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT 
2.40 Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
MOBO: 4Core1333-GLAN
4 gig RAM (don't know why thats about 3 should be 4)
think its a 700W power supply
brand its custom built

This is the item all together when I bought it from ebay.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*



kurtangle said:


> Windows Vista Ultimate
> NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
> 2.40 Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
> MOBO: 4Core1333-GLAN
> ...


Hi. . .

What do your comments in red mean - ("..about 3 should be 4")?

I looked at your screen shot and noticed "memory utilization 29%" and "free memory 2323mb". If my math is correct, that adds up to 8gb installed RAM - ??

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry that is my mistake i was using belarc advisor to gather my details for you guys but i was looking in the wrong place when making the comment in the brackets... 

what else can i get you guys to anaylse my box?

i have 4 gig ram installed...

when i re installed vista again using the disk... all i did was pop it in choose custom install and click on format both my drives in my system... but they seemed to format too quick... do you think prehaps my drives are not completely formatted and my previous file might still be on the disk? im just thinking maybe the confict that i think i might have is still being read


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

clear the drive with killdisk then format and install
http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm
to see the psu details you need to take the side off the case


----------



## kaycek (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

I don't know about the restarting, however I have Vista on my laptop and when it gets too hot it freezes. 

Are you aware that there is an application in Vista that tracks what is going wrong when you have an issue? See if that gives you any hints.

Also, you don't need to buy a new case, take the motherboard and everything out, drill more holes in the case. Also, try adding more case fans. I put in one on the front pulling cool air into the box and then put 2 below my psu pulling the air out (on my desktop) it made a world of difference.

I'm not at home at my own computer right now, or I would give you the applications name. the only thing I can remember is that it is in the control panel. sorry I couldn't remember the rest... I will send it when I get back on my own system!

Kay


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

does this screenshot mean anything to anyone?

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=455653

i found this too... seems to be kinda interesting but no one has got back to me maybe sumone else has come across this motherboard too


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

could be a faulty m/b 
what brand is the psu
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa469194.aspx


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

Hi. . .

For info, the screen shot was of a BSOD. The bugcheck was 0x00000101 (0x00000030, 0x00000000, 0x806d1120, 0x00000001), with no probable cause listed.

A Bugcheck 0x101 = CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT = indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval. Typically, this occurs when a processor is nonresponsive or is deadlocked. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

dai said:


> could be a faulty m/b
> what brand is the psu
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa469194.aspx


Brand of the PSU is WinPower ATX 450.

I am trying to consult the eBay seller now with this problem as I can't handle this no more man :sigh:



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> For info, the screen shot was of a BSOD. The bugcheck was 0x00000101 (0x00000030, 0x00000000, 0x806d1120, 0x00000001), with no probable cause listed.
> 
> ...


you mean to say it could be my processor?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=power+supply+unit&menul1=1651&minprice=20&maxprice=50

which one do you recommond here?

or from here http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...ProductList&category_oid=-28017&show_all=true


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

Stay away from many of those no-name power supplies you have listed, especially the Jeantech, they = JUNK IMHO.

My suggestion is that you stay with a high quality power supply to get optimal performance from your computer. For those with challenging video cards or if you plan on upgrading the video card in the near future, then look at a minimum of a 650 watt power supply (bigger is better in a power supply) is recommended and use only one of the following Brand Name units:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only
Silverstone – Any Model

While your video card is not that power hungry and could most likely operate with a 550 watt power supply, I think it would be unwise to buy a power supply that would not permit you to move up if you so choose, and that is why I say at least a 650 watt of a quality brand name. Otherwise, if you move up in the video card area (don't we all do that), you will have to do this again. Those are my thoughts on this issue.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*



kurtangle said:


> Brand of the PSU is WinPower ATX 450.
> 
> I am trying to consult the eBay seller now with this problem as I can't handle this no more man :sigh:
> 
> ...


hay kurtangle, did you replace any parts, especially the cpu??

if so, did that solve your problems??

kind regards,
heapy.


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

Hey buddy, I solved the problem by getting my motherboard replaced, it was known to have a few errors after doing some research, there was no problem with any other hardware. Strictly a motherboard faulty! Hope that helps you.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

...doesn't really but i thankyou. am glad you got it sorted lad, i've replaced my motherboard twice!! was kinda hoping my problems are software related but im now seriously considering replacing the cpu.

whats it like to have a stable computer kurt?? im bringin the smackdown on dell


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

We are happy you got it sorted. Enjoy your weekend and thanks for reporting back.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Vista Keeps Restarting - I dare you to find a solution!*

Hi, good to see the immediate problem has been resolved I suspect the 450 in your PS spec refers to the output. I cannot more strongly endorse the comments from Tumbleweed in reference to Power Supply. I have said so myself on many occasions I have retired now however for many years I was a partner in a computer build repair and service business we operated on Sydneys Northern and inner suburbs and had well in excess of 500,000 computers under our control, from our records the base cause of many problems could be traced to power problems, the electricity supply here is amoung the best in the world yet we still had spikes I also strongly recommend that all systems have at least a surge protector we sold one with every installation eventually. You can get them purpose made. Just thought I would pass this on :smile:


----------

